# 67 lemans/gto headliner



## pjp144 (Sep 1, 2016)

Can I install the headliner without taking the windshield and rear window out ? can't seem to find a video on this , getting frustrated, has anyone done this ?


----------



## GTOJr (Sep 8, 2011)

Headliners are installed with glass in place all the time, Having it out does make it easier.
As long as the metal retaining strips are in place it should only require some extra dexterity.
You may have to get creative and make up a slim/flexible tucking tool. 
Are you attempting it or having it installed?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Well now that I got over my computer crash and finally have my real identity back I see there has been some good advise added to your other headliner post.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/headliner-nightmare-33935/index2.html


----------

